# Best all-around fishing kayak ? - non Hobie



## grgrobards

My son is getting the kayak fishing fever and trying to decide what kind of kayak to buy. He is 6' 1" - 255 lb. He wants to be able to fish in-shore and in the Gulf. I don't think he wants to spring for a Hobie, but he wants to feel safe and stable when in the gulf. I told him I would not recomend the stealth that I have because of leaky hatches. I know he is going to need to try some out, but what are your thoughts on getting started?


----------



## rfh21

I have two opinions here. I went the cheap starter route in case I found I wasn't into the kayak thing or wasn't using it enough. That was partly a mistake because there is no way someone wouldn't love this sport. That being said, I have a Pompano from West Marine. It is identical to the slightly older Tarpon models. I absolutely love it. You won't be standing in it but I've never tipped (knock on wood) and have never felt like I was going to. I am 5'8" 180 though so I can't speak to that. My dad on the other hand is 6' 240lbs and has a Heritage Angler 12 from Academy. He gets blown around a good bit because the bottom is so flat but is also quite stable. Negative on the Pompano is it doesn't come with a seat but few of the factory seats on the cheaper yaks are worth a damn. Negative on the Heritage, the seat is crap and doesn't come with a premade anchor trolley like the Pompano.

Now if you have around 1000 to spend my dream paddle yak is the Jackson Tuna. It is built to fish. Everything was designed around a fisherman, whereas many other sit on tops are made to be unsinkable and stable then add some rod holders. I have never used one but I have drooled over a few and they have it all. Rod storage for rough water, built in tackle tray, high/low seating (like hobies), standing assist strap, etc. Watch their video if you are interested. Definitely worth looking into if you are in the market for the top of the line paddle yaks.

Another that has come to my attention is the Moken line, they look awesome. I haven't gone into the research on them yet but they are in the 1000 range as well. 

I hope this helps you and I'm sure many others will chime in. I personally love paddling over peddling, seems to be more the heart of the sport. Good luck!


----------



## Dwyaker

The new native slayer looks pretty good


----------



## azevedo16

Trident 13


----------



## TheLooney1

Hobie outback or PA.


----------



## Foulhook

Trident 13.


----------



## wflgator

I like the Tarpon series from WS and the OK trident. I am 6'1" and 215 and bought a Tarpon 140.


----------



## Bahen

If he wants something that's very stable, look into the Ride 135 by Wilderness Systems. Someone his height and weight should feel pretty comfortable in that boat. If he is looking for something a little quicker that still has good stability, check out the Native Slayer or the Jackson Cuda.

Tell him to come by Pensacola Kayak & Sail. We would be more than happy to show him some kayaks. We also have demo models that he can try out.


----------



## FLSalomon

At 6'1", 255 he should be looking for a boat with at least 350-400 lbs of capacity. Anything less and it will be a wet ride. That will discount a few boats right off the bat. 

Not a bad idea to go see Bahen at PK&S - they have Wilderness Systems, Native Watercraft, Ocean Kayak, Jackson and many other manufacturers, plus plenty of kayak fishing gear. And you can demo them...

http://www.pensacolakayak.com/kayaks/


----------



## Bo Keifus

*Big Tuna* or trident 13


----------



## wflgator

Bahen said:


> If he wants something that's very stable, look into the Ride 135 by Wilderness Systems. Someone his height and weight should feel pretty comfortable in that boat. If he is looking for something a little quicker that still has good stability, check out the Native Slayer or the Jackson Cuda.
> 
> Tell him to come by Pensacola Kayak & Sail. We would be more than happy to show him some kayaks. We also have demo models that he can try out.


The guys at PKS are great and very helpful. That's where I got my Tarpon.


----------



## DBryan

Bahen said:


> If he wants something that's very stable, look into the Ride 135 by Wilderness Systems. Someone his height and weight should feel pretty comfortable in that boat. If he is looking for something a little quicker that still has good stability, check out the Native Slayer or the Jackson Cuda.
> 
> Tell him to come by Pensacola Kayak & Sail. We would be more than happy to show him some kayaks. We also have demo models that he can try out.


I am 6'4, 285, and got the WS Ride 135 from Bahen. There's not been a single day that I have regretted it.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Prowler or Trident 13


----------



## Flatspro

Jackson Cuda great seat and very stable!


----------



## Neki

Native Slayer 14.


----------



## grgrobards

Thanks to all. My son is leaning towards the Trident 13 at this point and saving up to get it.

Greg


----------



## grgrobards

My son Matt picked up an Ocean Prowler 13 that was for sale on the forum. He is taking it out later today. Thanks to all for the input.

Greg


----------



## hsiF deR

Bahen said:


> If he wants something that's very stable, look into the Ride 135 by Wilderness Systems. Someone his height and weight should feel pretty comfortable in that boat.


 
This! I am thinking about getting one and addding it to my fleet of Hobie's.


----------



## FLSalomon

Good choice. Great design. He will enjoy that.


----------



## bimini

*Kayak Fishing*

Since he's got the kayak fishing fever, now's a good time to get some ideas and advice at our GCKFA Rigging Clinic tomorrow from 10-3 at Hot Spots in Gulf Breeze. There's another post here in the PFF that gives all of the details. See ya then.


----------



## grgrobards

bimini said:


> Since he's got the kayak fishing fever, now's a good time to get some ideas and advice at our GCKFA Rigging Clinic tomorrow from 10-3 at Hot Spots in Gulf Breeze. There's another post here in the PFF that gives all of the details. See ya then.


Thanks for info, but he and my grandson will be out on the water


----------



## Razzorduck

Cobra Fish n Dive. Stable and high weight capacity. Great BTB boat as well. Some of the others mentioned are heavy.


----------



## sergiol83

grgrobards said:


> My son Matt picked up an Ocean Prowler 13 that was for sale on the forum. He is taking it out later today. Thanks to all for the input.
> 
> Greg


I also have the Ocean Prowler 13. I think it is one of the best fishing kayaks under $1000 you can find. Stable, decent speed and great quality


----------



## Shark Sugar

If he can swing it or thinks he will want to stay in the game for the long haul then I would definitely go ahead and get a pedal yak...I'm his same size almost and my hobie outback does me great and I take quite the arsenal out to fish the gulf. That being said, if he is dead set on paddling, the I can speak from experience that the Jackson kayaks are too notch...sturdy, very fast, and designed for fishermen in every crevice


----------



## Rocko

I have the Ocean Kayak Big Game and Prowler...absolutely love both...both a little heavy but worth the effort and I can load and unload in a parking lot and get to water with no issues...I just bought a Hobie Compass and still kept the other two. My wife is 5’8 ish and bit over 100 and she loves the prowler...all around good solid platforms (outside of hobie)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsucole

You do know this post is almost 6 yrs. ago !


----------



## Shark Sugar

lsucole said:


> You do know this post is almost 6 yrs. ago !


Haha nope didnt even pay attention to that. Somebody brought it back to life!


----------



## bass289

I've been interested in getting a solid fishing kayak, I know I'd love a Hobie, but don't have that much to spend. Therefore, I was looking at the Brooklyn kayak company and a few reviews, http://thewaterfowlhunter.com/duck-hunting-kayak/ wondering if they are a solid budget buy, or if anyone owns one? thanks.


----------



## Hawkseye

bass289....I have a Native Slayer 14.5 in new condition for $1000. If you're interested shoot me a text at 850-376-0028.


----------



## H-MANEOD

I'm a Jackson Kayak Kraken owner and have loved both inshore and off shore in it.


----------

